# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تحذير ... فيروس خطير

## محمدين

*في الأيام القادمة ، لا تفتح أي رسالة مع مرفق يسمى : 
أسود في البيت الأبيض ، بغض النظر عمن أرسل لك.. .. 

وهو الفيروس الذي يفتح الشعلة الاولمبية التي تحرق كل جيم على القرص الصلب لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك. 

ويأتي هذا الفيروس من شخص معروف  لديك في القائمة 

لهذا السبب يجب عليك إرسال هذه الرسالة إلى جميع جهات الاتصال الخاصة بك. 

لا تفتح  الرسالة وأغلقه على الفور. 

وهذا هو أسوأ فيروس أعلنت عنه وصنفته  (مايكروسوفت) بأنه الفيروس الأشد ضررا على الإطلاق. واكتشف هذا الفيروس بعد ظهر امس من قبل شركة مكافي. وليس هناك حتى الآن طريقة لإصلاح هذا النوع من الفيروسات. 
*

----------


## الصفوى

*الله يكفينا شرو
شكر محمدين على المعلومه
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## أوهاج

*شكرا محمدين
ادينا ليهو نربطو فى كراع اخونا رياض يمشى يفكو فى سوق المواسير اقصد الزريبة بلا يخمهم...
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

شكرا محمدين
ادينا ليهو نربطو فى كراع اخونا رياض يمشى يفكو فى سوق المواسير اقصد الزريبة بلا يخمهم...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قوية دى +مشكور محمدين
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*مشكور يا محمدين وما عدمناك
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*يديك العافية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تسلم ياحبيب ومشكور
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا جماعة دي بلاوي شنو دي
اها زي ما قال ليك اخونا اوهاج فكوهو بأتجاه الزريبة
ومشكور ستة شهور اخي محمد + محمد
*

----------


## reddish

*محمدين لك الشكر الجزيل 
*

----------


## nona

*مشكور يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياغالي انت فعلا صفوة ربنا يحفظك
*

----------

